# Solved: AMD Driver won't install



## Krakatoz (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi,

I just uninstall my AMD because it keeps crashing when I start a game that use it. But after that, I can't re-install AMD 7450/7650 graphic driver that was supplied by Dell for my laptop. I install it with custom installation and only check the AMD Display Driver and Catalyst Control Center. The CCC installed fine, but not with the display driver. On installation, it just kind of skipping 70% of the progress bar and I would get the "installation complete - warnings occurred during installation"

I can still see the old driver which is AMD 6600M and 6700M series in device manager. Whenever I tried to open CCC, it shows "AMD Catalyst Control Center cannot be started. There are currently no settings that can be configured using AMD CCC." Now I'm stuck using integrated Intel HD Graphic 3000.

My laptop is Dell Inspiron N4110
4GB RAM
Windows 8 Pro
Intel Core i5 2410 @2.3GHz x64bit


----------



## Krakatoz (Jul 28, 2014)

Help please?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Have you tried a simple system restore to a date prior to you uninstalling the driver?


----------



## Krakatoz (Jul 28, 2014)

crjdriver said:


> Have you tried a simple system restore to a date prior to you uninstalling the driver?


 Yes I have. But it will crash when I switch to it, seems like the driver not installed correctly


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Are you sure you have the correct model#
When I do a search to check specs, it shows only intel video not an amd video. 

Post the service tag# for that laptop.


----------



## Krakatoz (Jul 28, 2014)

crjdriver said:


> Are you sure you have the correct model#
> When I do a search to check specs, it shows only intel video not an amd video.
> 
> Post the service tag# for that laptop.


I'm 100% sure it is the correct driver, because I use Dell Detect System. I can see the AMD on device manager. I'm not home right now so can't check the service tag. Will do it later.


----------



## Krakatoz (Jul 28, 2014)

Okay, so the service tag is 1G22RQ1. Old laptop, not covered in warranty anymore.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

OK, you are correct it has an amd video chip. I do not know why when I search the model# it only showed an intel video chip.

In any case, you have hybrid video and they can be a pain to get working correctly. I have a laptop with intel/invidia video and it was a pain to get working correctly. 

Here is what I would do;
1 Download the chipset or inf driver from the dell site, Download both the intel and amd drivers from the dell site.
2 Uninstall your chipset driver, and both video drivers. Do not reboot until you are finished uninstalling all of them.
3 On restart, install your chipset driver. Reboot. Install the intel video driver, reboot. Install the amd driver and reboot. 

If that does not work, you can also attempt with a chipset and video driver from the intel download center AND a video driver from the amd download center. 

When I had problems with my laptop, I had to use a beta driver from nvidia rather than an asus driver to finally get it to work correctly.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If the suggestions by my colleague do not work may I offer the following

1. Third party anti-virus programs often cause problems with driver install on 8/8.1 if you have such disable it, for the uninstall of the present, the download and the install of the new

2. I know you say it is windows 8 pro but is it indeed still 8 or is it now 8.1

3. If the one from Dell will not install after ensuring as suggested that you uninstall the old one
try this one from AMD
http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDCatalyst14-4WINReleaseNotes.aspx

4. I cannot understand how you have a driver for the AMD graphics in the


> AMD 6600M and 6700M


6 series whatever version it is when you confirm and we have by service tag that the laptop has the 7450/7650

5. On the link from AMD you will see this


> ◾Windows Driver Model (WDM) drivers are no longer bundled in the AMD Catalyst software suite. *The WDM drivers install bundle can be downloaded independently through the AMD website*.


Ignore it unless I am wrong, and I will stand corrected the Windows Display Driver Models are installed automatically from Windows updates. I do not even believe they are available on the AMD website


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Thanks, I should have included to disable any AV software :up:


----------



## Krakatoz (Jul 28, 2014)

Okay, so the dell driver didn't work. The problem is the same as my first post. And I've tried the second solution to use the AMD and Intel driver. It installed fine except the AMD shows "installation complete - warnings occured" 

The driver was there, but instead of 7650/7450, it shows as "6600M and 6700M". I'm sure have downloaded the 7xxxM Series from the AMD website. When I switch to use it, I would get BSOD 'system thread exception not handled (atik dag.sys) and instead use the microsoft basic device driver after restart.

When I open the CCC, it says "catalyst control center cannot be started" "there are currently no settings that can be configured using". What can possibly gone wrong?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

From apps screen
type
msinfo32


when it appears listed as system information
right clicki
run as admin
on window that opens
click edit tab
select all
edit tab copy
paste please to reply on here


----------



## Krakatoz (Jul 28, 2014)

> OS Name	Microsoft Windows 8 Pro
> Version	6.2.9200 Build 9200
> Other OS Description Not Available
> OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
> ...


Is this what you mean? Oh btw I've already uninstalled the AMD, now I'm back with the integrated one.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Download and install 12.10 please
http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop/previous/detail?os=Windows%207%20-%2064&rev=12.10


----------



## Krakatoz (Jul 28, 2014)

Macboatmaster said:


> Download and install 12.10 please
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop/previous/detail?os=Windows%207%20-%2064&rev=12.10


is it just me or it was supposed to not have anything except CIM and AMD SDK runtime to install? I use the custom install.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am sorry I do not know what occurred when you downloaded the file and executed the install
The reason I offered that one is that there are problems reported using a more recent one and 12.10 was recommended as the more stable one


----------



## Krakatoz (Jul 28, 2014)

Does that means I have no hope to use my AMD driver? Or should I flash my BIOS since the Dell driver mention something about AMD, and I haven't even once flash it since the day I get this laptop? Link:


> http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/Drivers/DriversDetails?driverId=KWX1H


I kinda afraid to do that tho, since there were a lot of horror stories about BIOS flash..


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Can we go back a step what occurred when you tried to install 12.10

Are you following this procedure, it has already been mentioned to ensure that your Anti Virus is disabled

http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/catalyst-windows-install.aspx#8

The AMD - Catalyst Install Manager will provide a choice to complete an Express or Custom installation. Choose *Express*, and Click, *Next*.


----------



## Krakatoz (Jul 28, 2014)

Umm so I run it and it was extract just fine. After that, I install it with the custom installation, but there were only 2 things listed that is AMD CIM and AMD App SDK Runtime


>


And yes, I have disabled the AV, even another program that run on a background.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

well I suggest you go back and try express install

and refer to this if necessary
http://support.amd.com/en-us/search/faq

with reference to this part
How do I install the graphics driver manually if the AMD Catalyst™ software suite fails to install? 
ContentMain1

​A manual installation of the display drivers can be performed through the Windows® Device Manager:


Click on the "Start" button, type "device manager" in the search field and click "device manager" from the search results
Expand "Display Adapters", right-click on the AMD Radeon™ entry and then select "Update Driver Software"
Select the "Browse my computer for driver software" option.
Click "Browse" and navigate to C:\AMD\Support\[Catalyst™ version]\ and click "OK". *Note: This folder is usually extracted by default to C:\AMD\Support in the initial running of the AMD Catalyst™ software suite*
Click on "Next" to install the driver software and restart the computer after completing the driver software update

<div id="ctl00_ctl35_g_bf631ca3_4202_43df_8eeb_350586310d50_noscript">It looks like your browser does not have JavaScript enabled. Please turn on JavaScript and try again.</div> 

<div id="ctl00_ctl35_g_bf631ca3_4202_43df_8eeb_350586310d50_ctl00_noscript">It looks like your browser does not have JavaScript enabled. Please turn on JavaScript and try again.</div>


----------



## Krakatoz (Jul 28, 2014)

Okay, so I have done what you told me to. But I still see the old driver in the device manager. And when I attempt to manually update it, it says "windows has determined the driver software for your device is up to date." Oh, it shows AMD Radeon 6600M and 6700M Series (microsoft corporation - wddm v 1.20) not 7000 series


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

the amd graphics chip you have is the 7450
that is actually the same actual chip as the 6 series - that is why it shows in device manager as such
I only found this the other day, as you may remember that I asked you question as to why it showed 6 series

http://www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Radeon-HD-7450M.57211.0.html

So has it now installed OK and can you use those graphics without it crashing


----------



## Krakatoz (Jul 28, 2014)

I still can't use it. No ccc installed and still using the WDDM driver.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I regret that I have no further suggestions to offer


----------



## Krakatoz (Jul 28, 2014)

Well, thanks for the suggestion! Still hoping someone could enlighten me


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Have you tried a clean install of win8? Just to be sure you are using win8 and not 8.1 or 8.1 update correct? Only win8 is a supported os for your laptop.

You can make an image of your existing system. Save the image on an external, NAS, network share, etc. Now clean install win8 and do the driver installs ie chipset, lan, sound, and both video drivers. See if it works. If it does, great. If not, it takes all of 5min or so to restore your image and you are right back where you started. 

Other than that, I am out of ideas as to your problem.


----------



## Krakatoz (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks! So I reinstall windows 8 and now the AMD Driver can be installed fine. I still can't use it though..
But thanks anyway


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

OK, I am not understanding. You clean installed windows or did you do a refresh? 
The driver installed ok however what problems are you still having?


----------



## Krakatoz (Jul 28, 2014)

I do a clean install. Now the driver installed fine but it will just keep crashing when I attempt to run a program that use the AMDby default. Sometimes it can be recovered, sometimes I got BSOD 'video_tdr_failure atikmpag.sys'.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

If you clean installed windows and the driver for the video, I would tend to think your amd video is failing. You might try different versions of the driver however I doubt you are going to get it to work. 


> I just uninstall my AMD because it keeps crashing when I start a game


Since that was the original reason for attempting to update the driver, that reinforces the hardware problem. 
It may simply be that the amd video chip is overheating. Have you pulled the laptop apart and given it a good cleaning with a can of air?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree
TDR failure means
TDR is the* Timeout, Detection, and Recovery *component in Windows. What happens is the Graphics Display driver for the installed graphics card stops responding. When this happens, windows will stop and restart the driver to fix the problem.

The most common reason for this issue is that the *graphics device is being overloaded* or used beyond its capabilities.

This happens most often when playing graphic intensive games, but can happen with any process that uses a large amount of graphic resources, such as when editing or creating videos.

AND as said by my colleague it can occur when the chip is overheating or indeed is failing


----------



## Krakatoz (Jul 28, 2014)

No I haven't even once clean the fan since it seems so complicated and I don't want to break something. I don't know when is the last time it worked, but even when I just turned on the laptop and open the chrome right after that, the AMD will crash.

Besides, I didn't use it for heavy gaming or heavy editing.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Up to you. You can either attempt to clean it and see if it works,

Flash the bios and see if that fixes the problem.

Continue with it the way it is [amd chip disabled]

Take it to a shop and have them flash the bios and clean it to see if that fixes the problem. Note a bios flash is ALWAYS done at the customer's risk and not the shop's risk; ie if it does not work, it is your problem not theirs.

Those are really your only choices.


----------



## Krakatoz (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you for all your assistance. I hope I make the right decision. 
Once again, thanks for all the help


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

As it crashes when you open Chrome
Try with IE and see if it still crashes


----------



## Krakatoz (Jul 28, 2014)

Well it crashes everytime I attempt to use the AMD (including IE.) So I set the chrome to powersaving mode, and keeps using the intel one. Can't seem to get the AMD working though..


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Krakatoz said:


> Well it crashes everytime I attempt to use the AMD (including IE.) So I set the chrome to powersaving mode, and keeps using the intel one. Can't seem to get the AMD working though..


I think that pretty much tells you that you have a hardware problem. The later versions of firefox, IE, etc use hardware acceleration for rendering video. That is why it crashes when you open a browser.


----------



## Krakatoz (Jul 28, 2014)

I do suspect it might be a hardware related. Thanks for the advice guys  will take it for repair as soon as possible.


----------

